# Going rates on finishing /taping board



## TAPERT2 (Feb 18, 2015)

I tryn to find the going Rates Shops are charging to Tape n Finish 
Up in Northern Wisconsin. So far my search has lead me to this Post
If anyone here that may know the market up north here pls let me know 
Cuz from Chgo to 400 miles north to lake superior the wages are half
And i have opportunity to secure all or some steady work from a GC here
If the price is right. Thou i cant get anyone ( locals) to tell me other then 2 shops said just to tape include mud was a buck a ft. And ill never get the work biding $1 ft just to Tape. So if anyone thats firmiliar with the Northwoods hanging n taping sqft / per sht rates ... I thank you in advance.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

TAPERT2 said:


> I tryn to find the going Rates Shops are charging to Tape n Finish
> Up in Northern Wisconsin. So far my search has lead me to this Post
> If anyone here that may know the market up north here pls let me know
> Cuz from Chgo to 400 miles north to lake superior the wages are half
> ...


 :wallbash: Do you think any company is going to give you their pricing? It really would not be fair to themselve to give out pricing and their going rates just so some lowballer can come along and under bid them . Do what other Drywall Contractors do and figure it out for yourself....Besides that not all contractors offer the same quality of work and work for less.


----------



## TAPERT2 (Feb 18, 2015)

I agree Rock Dr. My sitch is that a good Friend of mine that lives up there is Building a House and wants me to Finish it and i just didnt want to over charge her and the GC in area an thought id maybe get a generalized going rate for that area cuz what we get in city here and up there is not close far as i have learned.and today i did get ahold of a shop in Norther Mn and the guy was cool and told me what i was looking for , price wise lol


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

For a general rule of thumb to start out; If you figure a productivity of 100-150 12' sheets per man to hang in a week, and similar to finish. Figure labor for texturing. figure your materials. Figure what you want to make in a week. If it is level 5 finish figure the productivity of finish to drop by 50%. If the project is difficult adjust the labor accordingly. Or better yet, figure how much you can hang and finish in a week. And how much you think it is worth for a week of your labor. If you don't know this, give a fairly cheap price for the first job to get your foot in the door and keep good record of your productivity. Then make adjustments for the rest of the project.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't sub for under 40 cents. I don't sub lol:jester:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

Calgary alberta


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

2 bucks beed 50 cents tear away


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I work on the mornington peninsula in victoria which is a high end area we charge for taping 6$ per m2 so around $2 a foot as u yanks say that doesnt include square set which we charge $10 per lm and i charge $50 aud per hour hope that helps your international rates lol


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Your hourly rate needs to go up. Take your car to a mechanic and ask for the shop rate . Rates are going to the pack, I recently had a mob want me to hang and finish for $6.50 inc GST. I dont think so.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah that rate is hush hush money lol but ill.consider going up then thanks gazman


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Some have been using Asian gangs out of Melbourne and it is driving the price and quality down. Just need to ride it out, cream always rises to the top.:thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> Your hourly rate needs to go up. Take your car to a mechanic and ask for the shop rate . Rates are going to the pack, I recently had a mob want me to hang and finish for $6.50 inc GST. I dont think so.


Wow 6.50 for hang.and trowel i just trowel for that this industry is f*cked the only work i take on is high end renos and owner builders who want almost a level 5 finish


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

embella plaster said:


> I work on the mornington peninsula in victoria which is a high end area we charge for taping 6$ per m2 so around $2 a foot as u yanks say that doesnt include square set which we charge $10 per lm and i charge $50 aud per hour hope that helps your international rates lol


Last I heard there were about nine square feet in a square meter (give or take a loony or two).


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Some have been using Asian gangs out of Melbourne and it is driving the price and quality down. Just need to ride it out, cream always rises to the top.:thumbsup:


Always ! :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

moore said:


> Always ! :thumbsup:


Yes but so does s**t!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Yes but so does s**t!!


I hope your wrong Steve .. But I get where your coming from.


----------

